# CAN Bus Gateway location (3.2 8J)



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys, I'm hoping for a bit of help in finding the Gateway! I've removed the lower cowling in the drivers footwell and have access to the back of the fusebox, relays etc.. but I can't see the Gateway module anywhere! I've looked all around there, behind but can't see it!
the car is a 56 plate 8J 3.2, just incase they were put in a different location in the early models? All info I've seen says they are in this area, but I can't see a thing...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think on RHD cars it is still under the left side of the dash (so behind glovebox)

I think I've seen it there but it was a while ago so not sure


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is it easy to remove the glovebox, not done that before!?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, a few small bolts on the side under the end of dashboard cover, some on top edge, some under in the footwell and one at the back on the inside near the light.

Be careful when removing as wires are attached. Don't turn on ignition with airbag switch disconnected or it will turn the fault light on and will need VCDS to turn it off.

BUT

Don't do it until someone else confirms


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Cheers dude, done it and you were right, there it was sitting behind the glovebox. I didnt need to disconnect anything, cables were long enough to let it rest on the floor without them pulling tight.

So, CAN controller replaced and fitted with a newer one and AMI is now working  Now I can wire in the footwell lights while I have it all apart! 

Cheers for the replies MT.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good stuff!

Footwell lights are definitely worth it. I wrote a guide here if you need it


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Footwell lights are definitely worth it. I wrote a guide here if you need it


Yep, that's the one I'm following.. 

Got everything in place and realised I had the wrong pin to go in block D. Where's the best place to get these from, I've seen a repair wire on ebay but it's £12, which is an absolute rip off!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just buy the pins without the wire

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/292100724068

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> Just buy the pins without the wire


Where's best mate, anywhere you'd recommend?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172358485693

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172358485693


Cheers


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Cheaper here but potage is more so buy a good quantity for future mods http://uk.farnell.com/te-connectivity-a ... dp/1330225

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Or http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171641862721

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Barry, did you upgrade the CAN gateway with a newer one? Looking into future mods and a few require 'AD' or newer module, was hoping it will be a straight swap and code?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I did mate, yes. Very easy when I knew where it was.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Which one did you change to it? Was it broken or did you upgrade for a mod?


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm looking for full canbus protocol data to input in to after market clocks to read an audi tt 2003

Can anybody point me. In the right direction

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe try @pcbbc ?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Rob180bhp said:


> I'm looking for full canbus protocol data to input in to after market clocks to read an audi tt 2003
> 
> Can anybody point me. In the right direction
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


8N will be a different protocol to 8J

The 8N data can be read out via something like vag tacho and then the skc, VIN and IMMO data analyses direct from the .BIN file

8J data is different, ecrypted and has a string of 6 or 7 bit pairs to get you matching clusters/keys/ecu

Barry the data you need to make this upgrade from red FIS to white FIS is going to be in the cluster and the ecu

If you read through a full auto scan you will see the part number for the immobiliser is the same as the instrument cluster.

The EEPROM chip is on the instrument cluster PCB


----------

